# PC startet überhaupt nicht



## oldputz1990 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich meinen PC einschalte, kommt kein Signal, die Lüfter laufen nicht...

Also es rührt sich garnichts....

Welche Gründe gibt es dafür?

Danke!


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2007)

Hi,

wenn die Stromzufuhr aus der Steckdose nicht unterbrochen ist, klingt's nach einem defekten Netzteil.


----------



## PC Heini (13. Juni 2007)

Guck auch mal, ob das Kabel vom und am PC richtig und fest eingesteckt ist. Ansonsten Netzteil defekt oder im PC hats ein Stecker vom MB gelöst.


----------



## Schalli1987 (13. Juni 2007)

Hatte letztens das selbe Problem, Kabel alle richtig angeschlossen, die LED aufm Mainboard war an, aber der PC wollt nich angehn. Anderes Netzteil angeschlossen und es lief wieder einwandfrei.
(Sollte das Netzteil aber gar keinen Strom durchlassen, schau einfach mal ob der Schalter eingeschaltet sind, diese kleinen Schalterchen vergisst man häufig...)


----------



## PC Heini (13. Juni 2007)

Hab nochmal ne Idee:
Teste mal mit nem anderen Kabel.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

Möglich wäre es auch, das Mainboard oder CPU defekt sind. Auch dort laufen die Lüfter dann nicht an. Einfacher wäre es aber erst, wie schon gesagt, das Netzteil zu testen.

Mfg Andre


----------

